# Beef Jerky



## Jstrickland1988 (Aug 27, 2015)

Looking for some that's willing to share their beef jerky recipe?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jstrickland1988 said:


> Looking for some that's willing to share their beef jerky recipe?


Deebo's the Man who knows all things Jerky!

View Profile: Deebo - Prepper Forum / Survivalist Forum


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I was going to say the same thing, Deebo is the jerky expert. It might help him to know what cut you want to use, and what you plan on using, i.e. oven, hot or cold smoker, or the sun.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The base recipe..which I been using for many moons and has been tweaked a little over the decades but not much.. works like this:
1 cup wooster sauce (Worchestershire for any yankess i the crowd)
1 cup soy sauce
1 T. black pepper
1 T. Onion powder
1 T. Garlic Salt
Strip up the lean meat to around finger size and soak it 1 day in the ice box. Two days is better. That amount is good for 2 or 3 pounds of meat. Make sure to use lean and defatted meat. Venison..beef flank..round..London broil or Sirloin works well. Chuck is a bit too fat. A brisket flat works good..but not the point. Anyway remember its a dehydrating process not a cooking process. Try to keep the heat levels at 140 or less with good airflow. Use smoke if you got it. When it turns to shoe leather..its ready. Pretty sure my large batch recipe is somewhere in the food/recipe section if you plug beef jerky into the search function. Deebos too maybe. Best of fortunes and let us know how it turns out. Among the current conesewers this marinade would prob be called Terriyaki flavor. Folks have now went nuts using all kinds of soaks and exotic critters..lol.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Plenty of "Uncle Abe's Hot Jerky Seasoning", maybe a bit of extra cayenne, pepper, and what ever else you want to add and 1 1/2 cups of water for 5 lbs of venison sliced thin (I use a fish filet knife). Slice thicker if you want chewier jerky. Let marinate overnight and I use a dehydrator for drying.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I didn't know you had a tried and true recipe bigwheel. I have written it down and will be trying it. I will skip the exotic critters as we don't have gators in this neck of the woods.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got cute and tried pork one time. It was not muy bueno..lol. The dog liked it..lol. Anyway I notice in addition to my Like button somebody has apparently also stole the recipe seciton. So guess I can post it here maybe. This is a cut and paste from an old bbq forum to which I belong. 

I try to do 10-12 lb batches using some variant of beef round or sometimes sirloin if its cheap. I soak it in the marinade below for at least a few hours preferably overnight in my vacuum marinator or two days lacking that piece of equipment. Giving it an occasional shuffle by hand. In the ice box of course.

10-12 lbs jerky cut lean beef (finger size)
1 cup wooster sauce
1 cup soy sauce
2 T. granulated onion
2 T. granulated garlic
1/2 cup Terriyaki sauce
3 T. Black pepper
2 T. Cayenne pepper
2 T. Crushed red pepper
2 T. Mortons Tender Quick
1 T. Dry minced onion
1 small squirt Frenchies yellow mustard
1 small squirt Honey.

I smoke and dehydrate at the same time using peecan and apple in the upright of a big offset pit with the bottom part of a Brinkmann Electric smoker in the horizontal for the heat and smoke and small house fan in the firebox. Takes usually 10-12 hours depending on ambient temps to get it sorta crispy but still pliable enough not to break. I finish in the house oven at 275 with the strips piled up in aluminum half pans covered with foil. I try to make the goods break at least 160 when poked as a collective mass with the instant gauge. Usually takes an hour or two. Cool it down where it can get some air and store in brown paper sacks till you get ready to bag it up. If you want it hot baste it with some cheap red hab sauce on each side a time or two. Whew..sorry this is so long and windy. Hope I dont get nagged at..lol.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Big wheel,
No salt? Is there enough salt in the Worcestershire and Soy sauce to preserve it?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The salt in recipe 2 comes from the Tender Quick. It has about as much salt as does regular salt. On the first recipe the salt comes from the garlic salt.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, thanks. I missed the tender quick in the second recipe. (oops)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well thanks for mentioning it. I shoulda specified if a person didnt want to use the TQ for whatever reason just sub it out for salt. I picked up using the stuff in the old bbq hobby. Its great for making psudo smoke rings on brisket. Also pretty widely used in the sausage making hobby where its supposed to help combat botulism in slow cooking or drying applications. 
Morton Salt | Morton® Tender Quick®


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not at all Bigwheel, your recipe is yours and there is no need to offer modifications. If I was more careful I would have seen it. I thank you for sharing it with us. I sometimes miss things that would have answered my question without asking. 
The question was caused by my lack of attention and nothing you did or didn't do. Thank you again.


----------

